# Würmer im Schlund?



## Rmnwlf (6. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen, was das genau ist?

Sieht aus wie Würmer, hat sich aber über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht bewegt. 

Mageninhalt ebenfalls ausschließlich diese "Fäden" 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Floma (6. November 2021)

Zu Bild 1 werfe ich mal das Stichwort Pylorusanhänge in den Raum.


----------



## Rmnwlf (6. November 2021)

Sicher? 

Hier ein Bild des Magen bzw Mageninhalts.


----------



## Fruehling (6. November 2021)

Sieht aus, wie mit Tubifex überfressen.


----------



## Blueser (6. November 2021)

Rmnwlf schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Hier ein Bild des Magen bzw Mageninhalts.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389247


Verkauf das Gewürm als Glasaal nach Asien ...


----------



## Rmnwlf (6. November 2021)

Kann man den Fisch noch verzehren? Was meint ihr ? Räuchern ?


----------



## Blueser (6. November 2021)

Denke, das ist eine reine Kopfsache. Ich würde den jedenfalls nicht essen wollen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. November 2021)

Brechreiz ich bekomm...

R.S.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. November 2021)

mM Bandwürmer oder ähnliches. Hatte ich einmal in knapp 40 Jahren bei Bafos, ähnlich viele, allerdings waren die eher gelb.
Btw. eigentlich müssten Bachforellen jetzt überall Schonzeit haben. Nimm es nicht als Angriff, sondern eher als Hinweis Die hätte es ohnehin nicht mehr lange gemacht wenn ich richtig liege.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. November 2021)

...


----------

